# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Which GMRS radios to get?

## Jackblake

Looking for about 5 handheld GMRS radios for amateur/occasional use, in a suburban area, probably in the $40 price range or so, preferably under $50. What are some good, FCC-certified options?

----------


## Leyla

I've had decent luck with Kenwood TK-380s and TK-350s from eBay. The 380s cost me about $40 apiece, and the 350s were like $15 (both without batteries). The 380s you can program with Windows, but the 350s needed DOS. I used DOSbox and it worked, but it could possibly brick them.

----------


## Jackblake

350's have always been problematic radios. We used to see them all the time in the shop for repair. Any other?

----------


## Leyla

I've also used Midland – GXT1000VP4 with for my kids in a suburban environment. The range is about a half-mile when I'm in my living room and the other party is through thick trees along a bike trail. The range is about the same through just a couple of trees and over a hill (no line of sight). Battery life is decent. Durability is good: belt clip hasn't broken and they've survived drops from a moving bike. Here are some reviews of best gmrs radios that further clarify your thoughts regarding the radios.

----------


## Embed1945

Sometimes you need online Video converter for the editing of your video content. If you want to any services then you can visit this website onlineconvertfree.com for these services. The services available on this website are free and the rating of this service are good.

----------

